# Frogzilla



## fury




----------



## Guest

That thing is a freaking beast







How long have you owned him?


----------



## fury

ksls said:


> That thing is a freaking beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you owned him?


i got him september of 2011 and he was 5-6 months old


----------



## venomcure2012

holly crap that is awesome....


----------



## memento

Nice one !
Lithobates catesbeianus isn't it ?


----------



## fury

memento said:


> Nice one !
> Lithobates catesbeianus isn't it ?


nope he's a african bullfrog (pyxicephalus adspersus)


----------



## memento

Very nice, will look up the species later this week







How big does it get, about same size as the American bullfrogs ?


----------



## bomber

Are these easy to care for?


----------



## fury

bomber said:


> Are these easy to care for?


low-medium on the exotic pet keeper scale.


----------

